# Thinschmidt German Shepherd/Assertive K-9 Training



## ocangel27 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi,

Has anyone heard of this breeder in Corona, CA? 

Thinschmidt German Shepherds
Assertive K-9 Training
http://www.assertivek-9training.com/

Their website has beautiful GSDs, the owners are husband & wife who's CPDT and they have "A+" rating from BBB. But, we still want to be careful. Has anyone gotten a GSD from them? 

thanks.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I believe this breeder is the one that is recommended in the Cesar Milan book "How to Raise the Perfect Dog."


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

They have a store?


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Anything good in the store?


----------



## Valkyrierider (Jul 21, 2010)

I had my girls trained there last year. They are great people, as are their dogs. I would not hesitate to get one of their dogs. They do have an on-line store as well as with a small selection of supplies and equipment in their office.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I attended some Schutzhund training with Doug Foster and really liked them, they are very active showing and competing and have a nice facility, I plan
to join the Club when my dog returns from Germany.


----------

